# Acorn Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I just finished another little fun project. I used left over oak pieces to do this little keepsake box, adding a couple of acorns for knob holds and a genuine acorn cap for the opening knob on the front; glued on with 5 min. epoxy gel. The half blind dovetails on the ends were so lose and so bad I was going to trash the thing and try something else. Next day I decided to try making a mix of wood glue and sawdust to make a heavier paste to fill the sloppy joints and see if I could make it solid enough to clamp it together. Amazingly, it seemed to work; so I continued to complete this 10' X 6' X 5.5' scrap wood trinket box. I finished this one with Teak oil as is my usual preference. The top is made from two pieces of cornice mldg. ; ends closed in with pieces cut on a scroll saw. Final sanding in 240 grit and a pre-coat of wood conditioner so I get a more uniform coloring in the finish. The green felt liner is glued in with regular "clear" kitchen silicone., spread with a small putty knife.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hah! That's really cool...I like it! :smile:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice Reg


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope you are really proud of that...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice box.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Reg. I really like the design and the grain pattern on the back couldn't be better.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great recovery! Aren't you glad you didn't trash the project?


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

Excellent work and beautiful finish.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Reg you should be pleased.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good Reg. Thats one of those projects folks are gonna walk up to and open up, just to check it out


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Reg every project I do goes into "save mode" before I finish it, and have yet to not be able to "save" it. That is the fun of it all seeing if you can rescue it from the scrap bin. You did a great job on this box, Looks like a little treasure chest, and that is what it will become I sure like the mellow color of the oak , looks wonderful. 
Good Job.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That little box has a lot of charm. Really nice design.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice save from the French Dovetail! ( So called because it is Toulouse ....)


Rog


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You ALL*

Thank you all for your very kind comments and praises. I appreciate you looking in on my projects and taking the time to comment. I'm very open to learning, always trying to do better, so I'm always open to suggestions as well. Enjoy the smell of saw dust!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like what you did with the two moldings. I don't think I ever would have thought of that. That gives the top a really unique shape.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is great


----------



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

Love oak boxes like that. Great job


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent piece of work. Looking forward to your future posts. 

provides a good impetus for a new box design as well.


----------

